# Farm work or Carpenter - December 11 or Jan 12



## ColinK (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi

Just looking for some general guidance for work availability for my 20 year old son (21 Jan 12).

Richard has NVQ level 2 in Joinery - not fully experienced, but very capable.
He is also very experienced in farming - Dairy and Tractor work. He has just returned from a three month contract in England. He has two job offers here (Northern Ireland) but he is keen to work in New Zealand working 60 to 70 hrs per week.

I realise that the harvest season has already started, and I am interested to find if work might still be available. 

I have created a website for him where all his employers have given him glowing references.

Any feedback would be welcome. 

Thanks ColinK


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Apart from Seek and TradeMe Jobs for employment opportunities, this site Frenz is set up specifically for dairy farm employment in NZ.


----------



## pingpong (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Colin,

Can't find a copy to hand but have you looked in Farmers Weekly or on their jobs site here in the UK as I often see ad's for farm workers in NZ?




ColinK said:


> Hi
> 
> Just looking for some general guidance for work availability for my 20 year old son (21 Jan 12).
> 
> ...


----------

